# Functional dyspepsia



## dg15340 (Oct 2, 2018)

So I tested positive for sibo and tried the antibiotic route but had to stop halfway through the course. I was having bad abdominal side pains and my bloating was lasting longer. I figured it was die off symptoms but my side pain was too much to want to take anything for a few days.

I wanted to see if anyone has had the symptoms I have thus far. I started out with about 8 weeks of dyspepsia that got way worse and now I bloat instantly after eating. Literally as I eat I bloat, which after much research sounds like functional dyspepsia. Im not sure if its a motility problem but that seems to be the case with people who have functional dyspepsia. All my tests are clear except sibo. Pending a HIDA Scan to check my gallbladder soon.

Im wondering if anyone out there who has had Sibo and treated it, did you ever experience constant dyspepsia or immediate bloating when eating?

My bloating is more so in the stomach and upper GI not gut. However I am constipated. Feel like this is a motility issue but not sure how to get any relief.


----------

